

Stanford Law prof. Mark Lemley's solution to software patents - dctoedt
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpapers.ssrn.com%2Fsol3%2Fpapers.cfm%3Fabstract_id%3D2117302&h=UAQHPyLpG

======
vsviridov
non-facebook link :
<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2117302>

~~~
dctoedt
Thanks -- I didn't notice it was a Facebook link.

